# Descargar condensadores



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola,

Estoy leyendo un manual en Inglés sobre el método para descargar condensadores de filtro de fuentes de poder y no entendí mucho pues es muy técnico.

Dice más o menos así:

Advertencia: Los condensadores de filtro usando en muchas fuentes de poder pueden almacenar una gran cantidad de energía que puede MATAR, siempre descarga y confirma esto antes de TOCAR cualquier cosa.

Descargalo con una resistencia de 2 W o más, de 5 a 50 ohms (Por ejemplo, para un condensador de 200 V, use una resistencia de 1K-10kohms).

Como pueden ver el ejemplo no concuerda con la definición, tampoco entiendo el 2 W, yo sólo sé reconocer una *resistencia por su ohmiaje * pero eso de W me tiene confundido .

Podrían explicarme con pasos sencillos, cómo descargar, cualquier tipo de condensador, especialmente esos grandes de 200 v que hay en las fuentes de poder. Estoy jugueteando hacer mediciones en fuentes de poder y no quisiera recibir cargas indeseables 

Adivino que el riesgo podría darse solo si toco [con mis manos] las* 2 patas *de los condensadores recientemente cargados al mismo tiempo . ( No estoy seguro de esto).

Yo solía descargar el condensador tocando *(haciendo corto en)* las 2 patas de un condensador con cualquier punta del multitester y luego hacía mediciones, pero después de leer lo de arriba creo que no es suficiente porque si condensador tuviera mucha carga incluso podría malograr mi multitester.

Corríjanme cualquier error por favor!
Gracias!
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2010)

La *"W" *de la resistencia es la potencia que esta es capás de disipar sin dañarse, por ejemplo, una resistencia de *1KOhm 2W* será capás de disipar el doble de potencia que otra de *1KOhm 1W.*

La resistencia adecuada para descargar el condensador, se debería calcular para cada condensador (Capacidad) y según la tensión de trabajo del mismo.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La *"W" *de la resistencia es la potencia que esta es capás de disipar sin dañarse, por ejemplo, una resistencia de *1KOhm 2W* será capás de disipar el doble de potencia que otra de *1KOhm 1W.*
> 
> La resistencia adecuada para descargar el condensador, se debería calcular para cada condensador (Capacidad) y según la tensión de trabajo del mismo.




La información de los condensadores de filtro de entrada de las fuentes se muestran así:
200 v, 330 uf, 85 ºC
Con esos datos cómo sé con qué resistencia puedo descargar dicho condensador?
cómo calculo el W de una dicha resistencia?

Gracias por responder!


----------



## zxeth (Jul 13, 2010)

Muy facil, ponele una carga. Pej, una bombilla de 220v (pensando que se carguen 200v al max) sino medi voltajes y si miden menos de 50v dale cortocircuito


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 13, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Muy facil, ponele una carga. Pej, una bombilla de 220v (pensando que se carguen 200v al max) sino medi voltajes y si miden menos de 50v dale cortocircuito



Justamente yo hacía *corto al condensador *con la punta de mi multitester, supongo que he tenido tanta suerte todos los condensadores no tenían más que 50v por eso se descargaba sin problemas y no me pasaba nada.

Pero qué harías tú si el condensador tuviese más que 50v? cómo lo descargarías? no creo que hacerle corto sería apropiado a un condensador con, por ejemplo, 100v


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2010)

hachhhhhhhhh 
un corto con el tester ?????

hay varias opciones:
que el tester lo tengas en tension, con lo cual descargas poco y nada
que este en corriente con lo cual podes quemar el tester.
que este en resistencia o algun otro chiche con lo cual igual que el anterior estas jugando con el tester a la ruleta rusa.

lo que te dijo el colega arriba es LO JUSTO .
usa una carga , la que tengas mas a mano.
si el capacitor se carga a 220v usa una lampara o lo que tengas a mano .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

*Zxeth *ya te lo respondió ! y yo uso el mismo sistema.

Una lámpara de 220 V 60 Watts , si no la conseguís poné dos de 110 en serie , un toquecito al capacitor y se descarga inmediatamente !

Saludos !


----------



## zxeth (Jul 13, 2010)

Me imagino que no pondras el tester para medir ampers y haces el corto no? o.o.. Me imagino que tocando las 2 patitas con la punta del tester u,u. Igual no creo que nadie ponga un capacitor de 200v trabajando a 110 o al limite. Casi siempre los capacitores se usan mas del doble o triple del voltaje rms. Osea si es para 200v y usaria minimo uno de 600v y convenientemente uno de 800 o 1000v.


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 13, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Me imagino que no pondras el tester para medir ampers y haces el corto no? o.o.. Me imagino que tocando las 2 patitas con la punta del tester u,u. Igual no creo que nadie ponga un capacitor de 200v trabajando a 110 o al limite. Casi siempre los capacitores se usan mas del doble o triple del voltaje rms. Osea si es para 200v y usaria minimo uno de 600v y convenientemente uno de 800 o 1000v.




EL corto lo hacia con el tester apagado, es decir, podría usar cualquier otra punta de metal, La finalidad era hacer un corto a las 2 patas del condensador de tal modo que se descargara toda la energia. Bueno eso lo vi en un video tutorial. Lo hacia después de 2 minutos de apagar la Pc, supongo que para ese tiempo el condensador ya se habria descargado automaticamente casi toda su energía y el corto que yo hacia era para descargar pequeñas cargas restantes.

Como Ud dijo si es menos de 50 v podría hacerse esto de puentear o hacer corto con cualquier punta de metal sin riesgo o mejor aún con UNA RESISTENCIA DE 1KOHM COMO SE SUGERIA EN EL MANUAL pero si tuviera un voltaje mayor tendria que emplear el método del foco/lámpara aunque no entiendo muy bien eso del toquecito al condensador.

Debo hacer corto con la parte trasera del foco/lámpara(parte metálica) las 2 patas del condensador? 
Así de simple?
La lámpara debe estar apagada cierto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Te leo y me da miedo .

Un capacitor grande cargado con tensiones de línea no se descarga a cortocircuito. Podría saltar una partícula metálica que se te incruste en un ojo .

Lo de la lámpara es con un cable de la lámpara a cada pata del capacitor 

Saludos !


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Jul 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te leo y me da miedo .



Por qué?. Yo describo y manipulo a condensadores de fuentes de poder desconectadas de la toma de corriente. Esos sí se descargan al mínimo de energía.

[/QUOTE]


> Lo de la lámpara es con un cable de la lámpara a cada pata del capacitor.


Para hacer eso asumo que la lámpara/foco tiene que estar puesto en el socket( la cosa de color negro) y desde el socket sacar 2 cables para cada pata del condensador.

Las imágenes valen más que mil palabras así que adjunto una imagen de una lámpara y dime si así debe ser la estructura de la lámpara.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

latinphoenix7 dijo:


> Por qué?. Yo describo y manipulo a condensadores de fuentes de poder desconectadas de la toma de corriente. Esos sí se descargan al mínimo de energía.


 
Si la fuente NO funciona , aunque esté desconectada , y suponiendo que RECIÉN la probaste , el capacitor queda cargado a tensión de línea (multiplicado por 1,4142 o sea 155 vdc para tus 110 Vac) , si es un capacitor grande , al ponerlo en corto con una punta de tester haría un "cuetazo" parecido a un disparo  y podría saltar una partícula fundida a tus ojos.



latinphoenix7 dijo:


> Para hacer eso asumo que la lámpara/foco tiene que estar puesto en el socket ( la cosa de color negro) y desde el socket sacar 2 cables para cada pata del condensador.
> 
> Las imágenes valen más que mil palabras así que adjunto una imagen de una lámpara y dime si así debe ser la estructura de la lámpara.


 
Exacto , y los dos cables con una punta, o la punta retorcida y estañada (sin esa ficha o enchufe) . Y vas a trabajar con menos riesgo 

Saludos !


----------

